# The Normative Principle



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 11, 2005)

Here is an article by Peter Masters that I thought was very illuminating. I would like to understand this a bit better in contrast to the Regulative Principle. It has some good points and guides. Especially in relation to things we practice in our weekly observance of the LORD's Day. I do expect to read some more enlightening articles posted by you guys. Illumine Me. Thanks.



> Is the Bible Always Binding for Today?
> 
> An article by Dr Peter Masters, Sword & Trowel 1995 Issue no 2.
> 
> ...


----------

